# The Greek number system



## Cyberon

Hi, 

        I am a new leaner of Greek and want to ask a   question about the number system. I get the information listed below.
        There are more than one words in some numbers.
        (ex: 1, 3.. )
        I want to know  which one of them used  in phone  number. It means that how should I say the phone number?
        (Ex: 0919789134, just for example , not a real phone number )   
        Thanks.


Numbers in Modern Greek
0          zero               μηδέν                   
1          one                ένα (m: ένας, f: μία, n: ένα)                   
2          two                δύο                   
3          three     τρία (m: τρεις, f: τρεις, n: τρία)                   
4          four               τέσσερα (m: τέσσερις, f:         τέσσερις, n: τέσσερα)                   
5          five                πέντε                   
6          six                  έξι                   
7          seven     επτά or εφτά                   
8          eight             οκτώ or οχτώ                   
9          nine               εννέα or εννιά


----------



## GreedyGreen

Although I'm only a learner of Greek too, I'm pretty sure that if a number is abstract in concept (ie it's not a number _of something_ - two chairs, five kilos etc - but just a number in it's own right like your phone number) then you will always use the neuter form of the number. So ένα, τρία & τέσσερα, for 1, 3 and 4.

The different forms or 7, 8 and 9 are down to preferance I think. You can use whichever you are more comfortable with.

Hope this helps


----------



## anthodocheio

GreedyGreen said:


> The different forms or 7, 8 and 9 are down to preferance I think. You can use whichever you are more comfortable with.


That's true! You got it right. Also you don't have to chose between the one or the other. Sometimes fits better the one, sometimes the other.. to taste...


> Although I'm only a learner of Greek too, I'm pretty sure that if a number is abstract in concept (ie it's not a number _of something_ - two chairs, five kilos etc - but just a number in it's own right like your phone number) then you will always use the neuter form of the number. So ένα, τρία & τέσσερα, for 1, 3 and 4.


Right. For a telephone number absolutely the neuter. Also you might hear the same telephone number read in different ways. What do I mean? 
The number you gave; 0919789134. I can read it the way that occurs to me right now. Μηδέν, ενενήντα ένα, ενενήντα εφτά, ογδόντα εννιά, εκατόν τριάντα τέσσερα. Just an example...


----------



## balgior

Cyberon said:


> 4          four               τέσσερα (m: τέσσερις, f:         τέσσερις, n: τέσσερα)



Isn't it "m: τέσσερεις, f:         τέσσερεις, n: τέσσερα" ? Am I wrong?


----------



## Tetina

> balgior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it "m: τέσσερεις, f:         τέσσερεις, n: τέσσερα" ? Am I wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are correct: τέσσερεις / τέσσερις for masculine.
Click to expand...


----------



## jaxlarus

Tetina said:


> Both are correct: τέσσερεις / τέσσερις for masculine.



Er... Not quite!

*3: τρείς, τρείς, τρία
4: τέσσερις, τέσσερις, τέσσερα*

It does consist a common mistake (about 100 000 hits on Google) but still a mistake - the kind that gives me the the goose bumps!


----------



## Tetina

jaxlarus said:


> Er... Not quite!
> 
> *3: τρείς, τρείς, τρία*
> *4: τέσσερις, τέσσερις, τέσσερα*
> 
> It does consist a common mistake (about 100 000 hits on Google) but still a mistake - the kind that gives me the the goose bumps!


 
I personally use "τέσσερις" but the dictinonary of Babiniotis have both and in a matter of fact has the "τέσσερεις" first and after that "τέσσερις (σχολική ορθογραφία)".
We should suscribe Babiniotis in the Forum to explain himself!


----------



## jaxlarus

Tetina said:


> [...] the dictinonary of Babiniotis have both and in a matter of fact has the "τέσσερεις" first and after that "τέσσερις (σχολική ορθογραφία)".
> We should suscribe Babiniotis in the Forum to explain himself!



 Really? Well, that's a new one on me... I'm quite amazed, honestly.

I've never encountered it written as *τέσσερεις *- with the exception of my students' writings, of course.

Both ΜΕΛ Tεγόπουλος - Φυτράκης and Τριανταφυλλίδης only list it as *τέσσερις *< αρχ. τέσσαρες, τέσσερες.

Γηράσκω αεί διδασκόμενος μεν, αλλά αρνούμαι πεισματικά να το γράψω με έψιλο-γιώτα! 

Ζακ

ΥΓ: I never liked Babiniotis anyway..!


----------



## mroma

jaxlarus said:


> Er... Not quite!
> 
> *3: τρείς, τρείς, τρία*
> *4: τέσσερις, τέσσερις, τέσσερα*
> 
> It does consist a common mistake (about 100 000 hits on Google) but still a mistake - the kind that gives me the the goose bumps!


The right is τρεις, it has no accent because it only has one syllable.


----------



## jaxlarus

mroma said:


> The right is τρεις, it has no accent because it only has one syllable.




Χα χα! Δάσκαλε που δίδασκες!  Κεκτημένη ταχύτητα.
Έχεις απόλυτο δίκαιο!


----------



## mroma

jaxlarus said:


> Χα χα! Δάσκαλε που δίδασκες!  Κεκτημένη ταχύτητα.
> Έχεις απόλυτο δίκαιο!


 
Μην στενοχωριέσαι, συμβαίνουν κι αυτά. Θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω κάτι, στην γραμματική που διδάσκονται τα παιδιά του δημοτικού σχολείου, στα αριθμητικά γράφει τέσσερις, στο λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη όμως είναι τέσσερεις. Ξέρεις κάτι γι' αυτό;


----------



## jaxlarus

mroma said:


> Μην στενοχωριέσαι, συμβαίνουν κι αυτά. Θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω κάτι, στην γραμματική που διδάσκονται τα παιδιά του δημοτικού σχολείου, στα αριθμητικά γράφει τέσσερις, στο λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη όμως είναι τέσσερεις. Ξέρεις κάτι γι' αυτό;



Χμ... Το έχω διδαχτεί και διδάξει πάντα με γιώτα. Στα λεξικά και τις γραμματικές που κοίταξα επίσης με γιώτα το βρήκα. Τώρα, στο αγγλο-ελληνικό λεξικό μου του Oxford, ο Pring δίνει το four ως *τέσσερ(ε)ις*. Μια και το συγκεκριμένο λεξικό...χρονολογείται (χρησιμοποιεί πολυτονικό και δίνει τα τριτόκλιτα θηλυκά σε *-ις* πχ *δύναμις*), κατέληξα στο συμπέρασμα ότι μάλλον το *τέσσερις *πρόκειται για νεωτεριστική γραφή, ενώ ίσως στην καθαρεύουσα να το έγραφαν ως *τέσσερεις *λόγω του αρχαίου *τέσσ(α/ε)ρες*. Φαντάζομαι είναι η ίδια περίπτωση με την υποτακτική που πριν γραφόταν με ήτα: *να δηλώση*, *να αφήση*... 

Δική μου συμβουλή είναι να το γράφετε με γιώτα. Αφού υιοθετήσαμε δημοτική, ας την εφαρμόσουμε... Συνηθίζονται μεν αρκετοί διπλότυποι, αλλά ο συγκεκριμένος όχι και τόσο.



anthodocheio said:


> Κάτι θα ξέρει...



O Μπαμπινιώτης; Ε, όλο και κάτι θα ξέρει περισσότερα από μένα...


----------



## mroma

Σ' ευχαριστώ jaxlarus!


----------

